# All-American vs. Presto?



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Howdy! So, my husband and I are in the process of buying a pressure canner, and I'm not sure which kind to go with. I've heard amazing things about the All-American, but some people really dislike not having a gasket, and they say the lid is difficult to open. I'm always a fan of American made, so that's a big selling point on the All-American...but I'm not sure where to put my dollars to get a long-lasting, efficient, excellent product. 

Opinions from experienced canners would be incredibly helpful. Thank you!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have both. All American wins hands down.

Never had any trouble removin the lid. Ever once in awhile ya rub a bit a vasaline on the top a the canner. That an not lettin it pull inta a vacuum (enother words, ya take the lid off when that there gauge reads zero) an yall won't have no problems.

I'd never buy antythin other then the All American.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

BlackParacord said:


> but some people really dislike not having a gasket, and they say the lid is difficult to open.


Honestly, that's a new one on me. I've NEVER heard anyone express that opinion before. I like to try to see the other side in disagreements but I can't even conjure up one rationale for liking a gasket.

Gaskets wear out. Gaskets get damaged. Gaskets are a point of failure.

My opinion is that the All-American is the better option, hands down, for a post-SHTF world in that it is operational from point of purchase until the Sun burns the Earth to a cinder - you don't need civilization to keep it operational.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Let me ask this question, since I'm just about to pull the trigger myself, and $200+ is a bit hit for me moneywise.

To start out, will the Presto get me by for a year or two? By then, things should look better for me financially.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> Let me ask this question, since I'm just about to pull the trigger myself, and $200+ is a bit hit for me moneywise.
> 
> To start out, will the Presto get me by for a year or two? By then, things should look better for me financially.


Presto will do just fine! I've been using mine for about three years, mom has had hers for at least six or seven. Buy extra gaskets and an extra weight just in case. I like mine and see no problem with it at all. I did get the 23 qt. can get 20 pints in the thing at one time! Seven quarts.. Can't beat it for the $$$$


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

There's nothing inherently wrong with Presto and it will work just fine. They're still in the market because they serve a market category that All-American doesn't.

My point was that I've never heard of All-American's no gasket design ever referred to as a drawback.

With an All-American, once you've bought it you'll never have to spend money to maintain it (well maybe something weird might go wrong with the gauge but I've known people with gauges that have been running fine for 50 years) whereas with a Presto you have to be replacing the gaskets after they deteriorate in order to use the canner.

Now because there is nothing really that wears out on either canner (gasket excepted) there is no reason to actually prefer a brand new canner versus a used canner than isn't damaged in some way. I'd prefer a used All-American over a new Presto simply because of the gasket issue.


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, much! Your advice was stellar. All-American canner on the way.


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

I have two All American canners. One of them goes back to the 1930's and is still going strong. I have never had an issue with the two canners. Like another poster said, put a little vasaline around the area that does the sealing and you are good to go. The other thing is there are NO gaskets to buy or go bad when you need it most.

The All American is quite expensive. I saved up for a year to get my 930 and have never regretted it. Charlie


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Let me ask this question, since I'm just about to pull the trigger myself, and $200+ is a bit hit for me moneywise.
> 
> To start out, will the Presto get me by for a year or two? By then, things should look better for me financially.


Yup, presto just be a chevy an all american be a cadillac.

Nothin wrong with a presto, just sorta ever canners dream ta own a all american.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

WWhermit said:


> To start out, will the Presto get me by for a year or two? By then, things should look better for me financially.


If you buy a Presto now it's going to last you for a long time and you'll have a hard time justifying moving up. Like OCH noted about Chevy vs Caddy, if you buy a Chevy today, you're going to have a hard time justifying buying a Caddy 6 months later while the Chevy is running just fine.

One thing you may want to think about is to scan Craigslist and similar classified sites for used canners now that canning season is over. Lots of people plan on canning a garden's harvest but never get around to planting or never get around to canning the harvest or reach a personal decision that canning is not worth the effort and they want to sell.

The busy time for canner sales is during harvest season, so if you have no pressing need for a canner right at this moment, it might be worth biding your time and scanning classifieds for used canners. Some very, very, very good deals can be had.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a question about the All American canner that I've been wondering. I've canned for over 20 years, but always with a weighted pressure canner instead of one with a dial. I had heard that you need to get your dial canners checked at the beginning of each canning season to make sure the dial was still accurate. In looking at the All Americans, it looks like they all have dials. Do you all check your dials annually? I'm looking at investing in an All American for sustainability, but I'm concerned that if the SHTF, there won't be a way to check the accuracy.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My all american has both a dial an a wieght. Yeah, I get my gauge checked each year (free) at the extension office. But ya got the wieght as the primary pressure device. Ya could eleminate (not really recommended lessin ya got no choice) the gauge ifin ya needed to.

My wieght is used at 10lbs an my gauge will read 12 ta 13 pounds, all american says that be normal so no worries.


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

I started with a Fagor 10 qt. but it only does 15 lbs which is overkill. Then I got an All American 915 and that works very well but is very heavy, so then I bought a Presto 23 qt. which is the one I use the most often. I bought extra gasket too and I bought the 3 pc weight. Both the AA and the Presto have gauges and both have Weights, Both my gauges show about 11 lbs. when I use the 10 lb. weight, once I get them to temperature I don't need to keep looking at the gauge just listen to the weight.
Also where I live now they have not had an extension service or done gauge testing in a couple decades.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for the record I did not realize that this was an old thread and I nearly freaked out when it looked like Bobbb had returned. I miss Bobbb.

American all the way, unless you cannot afford it. Then any port in a storm will do.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Just for the record I did not realize that this was an old thread and I nearly freaked out when it looked like Bobbb had returned. I miss Bobbb.
> 
> American all the way, unless you cannot afford it. Then any port in a storm will do.


I thought Bobbb was back also. What happened to Bobbb?


----------



## arwenmark (Mar 23, 2014)

Tweto said:


> I thought Bobbb was back also. What happened to Bobbb?


I am sorry if I mislead people, I guess I should say when it is an old thread at the beginning.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a couple old Burpee canners. Each holds twenty-four pints. I have no idea why the seals are still holding pressure but as long as they do I'll keep using them. I've looked for spare seals but no luck. I think any canner is fine but if you need gaskets then get spares when the getting is good. If I buy another canner it will be an American.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> I thought Bobbb was back also. What happened to Bobbb?


My guess is that he went down into his bunker when Obama got reelected and decided not to come out until his second term is over. I wish Bobbb had room in there for me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I miss Bobbb.


Same here. The man put a LOT of time and energy into his posts. I always valued his take/perspective.

Mods - can you ping him and let him know we miss him?


----------

